# Sticky  Ugly Bird Thread



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Lets face it...we all have had at least one in our time.

These are my current ugly birdos...2 bantam naked necks I hatched. One has a single waddle which is really weird.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Both of these birds hate me and SCREAM bloody murder when I touch them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'll bite. It will take me a bit to find a pic of my ugly bird in my files. Fortunately for me she had tons of personality and followed me around like a puppy.

I've always struggled with the nn's. They remind me too much of vultures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This was Dwarf. She had abnormally short legs, a body like a baseball and no tail until she was four or five years old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it me, is it the lack of feathers? But both of those birds look like they have bigger than average eyes.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Is it me, is it the lack of feathers? But both of those birds look like they have bigger than average eyes.


It is most likely just because I am touching them, I just make them so afraid.


----------



## sanderzzPT (Dec 25, 2019)

JediPat, I think it looks cute


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Awww...I miss my ugly birdos.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you still have them to go to the in-laws?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

JediPat said:


> Awww...I miss my ugly birdos.


What'd they die?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he still had them they went to his in-laws. I'm going to have to holler at him.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Animals45 said:


> What'd they die?


Sorry I am hit and miss, lol. I gave them to my inlaws as I am planning a move.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Frazzle Serama.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, Dan but that poor bird is a mess. I sure hope you've spoiled him royally. He deserves it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm sorry, Dan but that poor bird is a mess. I sure hope you've spoiled him royally. He deserves it.


It is an ugly bird thread. I think poor Fraz has the other pictures beat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No doubt. I feel so bad for him. But you've kept him which is good.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No doubt. I feel so bad for him. But you've kept him which is good.


Actually Robin, I need to take a current picture; he looks a lot better now.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

JediPat said:


> Sorry I am hit and miss, lol. I gave them to my inlaws as I am planning a move.


At least you know they are getting a good home!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Fraz today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, he certainly isn't so naked. Still an unusual looking little bird.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, he certainly isn't so naked. Still an unusual looking little bird.


He is quite small. I am planning on pairing him with a hen, but, so far, he has not won dominance over any of the hens because of his small stature. Until that happens no hens will allow mating.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

JediPat said:


> Lets face it...we all have had at least one in our time.
> 
> These are my current ugly birdos...2 bantam naked necks I hatched. One has a single waddle which is really weird.


not ugly! Just different! Be kind to yer chickens


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Fraz today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41979
> ...


cute!!!


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Not a chicken but still ugly 🤷🏼


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 42945
> Not a chicken but still ugly 🤷🏼


is that a baby toucan??? I have no idea of any other bird that has a beak-like that. I just did a project on a toucan I got Toucan on da brain


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> is that a baby toucan??? I have no idea of any other bird that has a beak-like that. I just did a project on a toucan I got Toucan on da brain


It’s a pigeon


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 42945
> Not a chicken but still ugly 🤷🏼


What is it?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oops just saw you replied pigeon


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> It’s a pigeon


oh sorry


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What is it?


pigeon


----------

